# Brew question



## monster-ish (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello everyone. I have a question about my last brew. Hopefully someone can chime in and help a brotha out. 

My last brew was tren e dosed at 250mg/ml. My ratios were 2%ba  15%bb 
I was only able to filter about 150ml due to filter failure. I've had the remaining unfiltered  100ml sitting in a beaker for about a month. 
Yesterday I go to filter the rest and its crashed. Now the filtered tren is sitting just fine in its vials uncrashed. 
Anyone know why this would happen? Maybe I should add some more bb? 
All input would be appreciated!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 8uckwh34t (Nov 1, 2017)

I've had this happen before and I just baked it, let it cool then filtered it and it was fine.

A little chemistry tidbit: If there are any impurities (in the unfiltered gear) it could cause precipitation / falling out of solution (crashed gear) at even moderate concentrations. impurities are not necessary for higher concentrations to precipitate and/or form crystals. It's just a super saturated solution and it just can't hold sometimes. But at the 250mg/ml you have for tren e, it's not even close to super saturation levels. So my guess is just some minuscule impurity has caused it. especially since the filtered gear is fine. 

All in all, it's not a big problem and the gear is perfectly fine.


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 12, 2017)

2/15 doesn't seem enough for tren e. @ 250mg/ml. So, yes, you need more BB. 

I see most people doing 2/20 @ 200mg/ml. Maybe recalculate to that.


----------



## monster-ish (Nov 12, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> 2/15 doesn't seem enough for tren e. @ 250mg/ml. So, yes, you need more BB.
> 
> I see most people doing 2/20 @ 200mg/ml. Maybe recalculate to that.


This is actually my second time doing this ratio without it crashing. I believe the tren in the media crashed cuz it sat in in a cold spot in my house. The rest that I brewed is still un crashed sitting in vials 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

